# 5 month old puppy to a new home



## dexor

Five months old Kody, a kennel dog needs a new home. He is smart, very agile and active. Is not working out as a Schutzhund though. He lives in The Eugene, Oregon area. Pedigree: Kody vom Metterursprung


----------



## wolfstraum

he has a very very nice pedigree......maybe he needs to grow up!!!! some dogs, especially males, take longer to mature....I have found that waiting until a year does not hurt these males.....and alot depends on the decoy starting a pup.....I would not give up on a five month old pup....!

Lee


----------



## carmspack

why not? "Five months old Kody, a kennel dog needs a new home" . What do you think is lacking. Have you developed a relationship with the dog. Do YOU look forward to training and building this dog .


----------



## wolfstraum

lol Carmen, I did think that the pup sure might appreciate someone who would keep him in the house and imprint him instead of living in a kennel....poor little guy....
Lee


----------



## rgrey

Husband would shoot me, especially since we are picking up our pup in 6 days (squeee!!) but I'm in that area. 

What is he not doing? Or what is he doing that is causing issues? Maybe we could foster so he'd be in a home environment.


----------



## dexor

rgrey said:


> Husband would shoot me, especially since we are picking up our pup in 6 days (squeee!!) but I'm in that area.
> 
> What is he not doing? Or what is he doing that is causing issues? Maybe we could foster so he'd be in a home environment.



Hi there, I was not able to get him house broken, the first time for me, after having four shepherds before. He is what one calls a dirty dog. My guess is that his environment at the breeder was not up to par, since he came to me at 10 weeks with a severe infestation of ring worms that I have never seen before. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## rgrey

I'd be willing to foster him (providing he is up to date on shots, ect) for a while, if you need him moved asap. Maybe a change in environment would help?


----------



## dexor

Thank you for your offer to foster him. There is no urgency because I manage by putting him in the kennel, inside the house it just is not manageable for me. How long you want to foster him? Where do you live? Let me know details, have never done this before. 

Rainer


----------



## rgrey

Sent you a PM. 

I haven't fostered before either, lol! Maybe someone who has could provide the normal details for a foster? Just thinking since I'm in the same area and work from home I could help out somehow. He's a cute pup.


----------



## GSD07

Does he still get training, socializing and interactive exercise since he's not working out for you as a SchH prospect? His chances to get adopted are diminishing as we speak if the only thing he does is sitting in a kennel all day long. You do need to find a home for your pup asap and the best way is to contact GSD rescues and ask for direction. I don't know about Oregon but WA has wonderful GSD rescues with very knowledgeable fosters.


----------



## wolfstraum

Are you selling him or rehoming him for a smaller fee? Someone in CA was looking for a pup in another thread....

I would still expect him to wake up down the road and have alot more drive than you are seeing...or is it because of the house breaking you want to sell/rehome him?

Lee


----------



## LifeofRiley

Contact local GSD rescues to see if they will do a courtesy listing, network with the training clubs in your area and post more information here about the pup! I'm sure a great home can be found!


----------



## mebully21

some pups who live in their own filth either take longer to house break or they never get housebroken.it will take time and patience to hopefully retrain the pup. you need to take more patience in working with him instead of keeping him in a kennel which wont help the situation for housebreaking.. i had a pup who i couldnt housebreak at all. so instead i litter trained the pup instead.. worked so much better. the pup picked up on the litter training really fast and that helped tremendously


----------



## mycobraracr

Yes, can you elaborate on why you're washing him out? Also what "issues" you are having with him? I have a few people interested. So the more info the better. Also as Lee asked. Are you selling or rehoming?


----------



## huntergreen

i have always found a gsd the easiest of all breeds to house train of all the breeds i have owned.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

With a ped like that why arent you selling him?


----------



## dexor

I have not been able to sell him locally, when I mention that he likes his own filth and has coprophagia on top of it, it's a no. He arrived from Germany with the worst kind of ringworm infestation I ever saw. So it was a tough start.
Thank you all for your input. 
I know the pedigree looks very good, that is why I picked him. I am way behind in training and socializing because of his problem. It would be nice to recoup some money, but it is more important now to find a home that is willing to deal with this problem of getting him clean if that is at all possible. I cannot watch him 24/7 to intervene and get on top of this. If he gets just one chance to do his thing then that reinforces it. I had four shepherds before him that were super clean in two weeks, this one is a sad disappointment for me. So, he is in a kennel now whenever I cannot watch him.


----------



## mycobraracr

dexor said:


> I have not been able to sell him locally, when I mention that he likes his own filth and has coprophagia on top of it, it's a no. He arrived from Germany with the worst kind of ringworm infestation I ever saw. So it was a tough start.
> Thank you all for your input.
> I know the pedigree looks very good, that is why I picked him. I am way behind in training and socializing because of his problem. It would be nice to recoup some money, but it is more important now to find a home that is willing to deal with this problem of getting him clean if that is at all possible. I cannot watch him 24/7 to intervene and get on top of this. If he gets just one chance to do his thing then that reinforces it. I had four shepherds before him that were super clean in two weeks, this one is a sad disappointment for me. So, he is in a kennel now whenever I cannot watch him.


 
I'm confused. So you haven't been able to train and socialize because of the coprophagia? Have you tried changing his food? Adding suppliments? I'm failing to see what that has to do with training and socializing.


----------



## Courtney

It really sounds like this pup is not a fit for the home he's in. I bet he will thrive in another. *fingers crossed for this little guy*


----------



## carmspack

I think you must mean ROUNDWORM , not ringworm infestation. Ringworm is a skin FUNGUS much like athlete's foot . 

a dog with the worst "ringworm" would never have passed German vet inspection necessary to export and would not have passed the federal vet who does your exams when the dog arrives, prior to being released from customs. He would have been sent back first flight available. so not ringworm ROUNDWORM . 

Roundworm is relatively easy to eradicate. 

He might be starving , as the worms are robbing him of nutrition that he needs . (stool eating)

if he is poop-stomping running in his own then that tells something about his stool , frequency and quality. A raw fed dog will have small firm stool with little "organic" material in it as waste . They won't get filthy if they run in it -- if you can't get there in time to remove it .

Also you could have an enclosed area 6 x 6 fenced or raised area with landscape ties, or an area where there is a change from the rest of the yard, an area with higher grass which is specifically for dogs washroom area . Put into the toilet area, when functions are done , back in home , or in outdoor kennel.

You'll never get something out of the dog if you don't have genuine interest and build the dog , build a relationship , build a flow of communication and approval .

nice looking pup , good pedigree , there must have been a reason why the breeder sent "this" dog to you if you made your schutzhund aspirations known.

do you have much experience with dogs in general? or with schutzhund training to be able to able to dismiss the dog as not having potential?


----------



## Courtney

Perhaps you could return him to the breeder? Most will take pups back & place them on their own.


----------



## Courtney

Pardon my last post. I see he was imported.


----------



## dexor

I'm confused. So you haven't been able to train and socialize because of the coprophagia? Have you tried changing his food? Adding suppliments? I'm failing to see what that has to do with training and socializing. 


I live in the country, by the time I get to town people don't want be close to him because of the smell and the pee on their shoes, it just got old. As mentioned already he is not a fit for me, that is why he is available.


----------



## swestypants

Granted my puppy has hardly a ped at all, considering I got him from a couple who's dogs got together unintended. However I can relate on the potty training thing. They were remodeling their house and "didnt care" whether any of their dogs went inside...including 3 adult GSDs and a mix. Judah still has accidents at this point but few and far between. His brother deliberately goes in his owner's house. But the difference is, we're both willing to put A LOT of work into them, even though we got them as companion dogs for the most part. I feel like because of all you went through to get him, importing and all, that if I were in your position I would be so much more fixed on working hard on him. 

Maybe taking him out directly after he eats, and really paying attention to him, knowing when he's drinking, and taking him out right after naps. I feel like you're giving up on him way too early - though, I do not know too much about Schutzhund, I do think you should give him a little more time to develop. Considering it seems like you're not putting a whole lot of time into him (being that he's a kennel dog..) I feel like because GSDs are so in tune with their humans, that just the aspect of neglect he's receiving by lack of play and interaction that if that were to change, he will potty train easier, and his drive will kick in.

The worms seem like just an excuse. Sorry.

(I've potty trained three Shepherds before Judah and they were all way easier, but that should never be a reason to give up on a dog)


----------



## carmspack

obviously the OP doesn't want the dog -- so sell him to someone who cares .


----------



## dexor

Sorry of course it is Roundworm, thanks for clearing it up.

I had 3 shepherds before...not trained one in Schutzhund yet.

What do you mean by "there must have been a reason why the breeder sent "this" dog to you if you made your schutzhund aspirations known."
just curious.

Thanks for the input below




carmspack said:


> I think you must mean ROUNDWORM , not ringworm infestation. Ringworm is a skin FUNGUS much like athlete's foot .
> 
> a dog with the worst "ringworm" would never have passed German vet inspection necessary to export and would not have passed the federal vet who does your exams when the dog arrives, prior to being released from customs. He would have been sent back first flight available. so not ringworm ROUNDWORM .
> 
> Roundworm is relatively easy to eradicate.
> 
> He might be starving , as the worms are robbing him of nutrition that he needs . (stool eating)
> 
> if he is poop-stomping running in his own then that tells something about his stool , frequency and quality. A raw fed dog will have small firm stool with little "organic" material in it as waste . They won't get filthy if they run in it -- if you can't get there in time to remove it .
> 
> Also you could have an enclosed area 6 x 6 fenced or raised area with landscape ties, or an area where there is a change from the rest of the yard, an area with higher grass which is specifically for dogs washroom area . Put into the toilet area, when functions are done , back in home , or in outdoor kennel.
> 
> You'll never get something out of the dog if you don't have genuine interest and build the dog , build a relationship , build a flow of communication and approval .
> 
> nice looking pup , good pedigree , there must have been a reason why the breeder sent "this" dog to you if you made your schutzhund aspirations known.
> 
> do you have much experience with dogs in general? or with schutzhund training to be able to able to dismiss the dog as not having potential?


----------



## mebully21

i would bathe the pup so he doesnt smell like poop or pee. definitely give him to someone who will care enough to bathe him to get the poop off him and retrain him to be housebroken. 

and a flight from germany to oregon is not a short flight, some pups /dogs will have potty accidents in the crate from a long plane ride- its not their fault


----------



## dexor

That's what I am trying to do!




mebully21 said:


> i would bathe the pup so he doesnt smell like poop or pee. definitely give him to someone who will care enough to bathe him to get the poop off him and retrain him to be housebroken.
> 
> and a flight from germany to oregon is not a short flight, some pups /dogs will have potty accidents in the crate from a long plane ride- its not their fault


----------



## swestypants

dexor said:


> What do you mean by "there must have been a reason why the breeder sent "this" dog to you if you made your schutzhund aspirations known."
> just curious.


When you express what you intend to do and train for, generally breeders will suggest the best puppy from what they see. They have experience and generally have a pretty good handle on what to expect from pups that act a particular way. The breeder, if you told them you were planning on training schutzhund, would have taken that into consideration when sending you this particular dog.

Again I didnt get mine from a "breeder" however, when I initially contacted her, I told her specifically what I wanted out of a dog, and she told me about Judah. He has - in time - shown that he's on his way to be exactly what I need and want out of a dog.


----------



## kr16

Roundworm is common. I just found out my new pup has this as well. He is getting treated. Google round worm


----------



## dexor

Thank you for the explanation. That was the disappointing thing about the purchase, the breeder could not describe the puppies to me. All I got from him was that all the puppies are alike, it would not matter which one I get. 




swestypants said:


> When you express what you intend to do and train for, generally breeders will suggest the best puppy from what they see. They have experience and generally have a pretty good handle on what to expect from pups that act a particular way. The breeder, if you told them you were planning on training schutzhund, would have taken that into consideration when sending you this particular dog.
> 
> Again I didnt get mine from a "breeder" however, when I initially contacted her, I told her specifically what I wanted out of a dog, and she told me about Judah. He has - in time - shown that he's on his way to be exactly what I need and want out of a dog.


----------



## dexor

That part is all clear now



kr16 said:


> Roundworm is common. I just found out my new pup has this as well. He is getting treated. Google round worm


----------



## carmspack

could have been a major language barrier --- making explanations simple -- pups are uniform .

you would hope the breeder took some pride in having one of his pups go so far afield -- not just the eeeny meeeny miiny moe selection. Maybe they all had promise for schutzhund . I wouldn't expect great disparity in this pedigree --


----------



## MiraC

It would not bother me about his eating poop and house training is not that hard,you just have to take the time with him! The poop eating as Carm says is due to his lack of some thing in his diet,what are you feeding him? Putting him in a kennel is not going to teach him anything about house training! My pup is so well house trained she will not even pee and poop in her out door kennel.
My Breeder told me German Shepherds are very clean dogs and he was right! Why would you buy and have a dog shipped all the way from Germany and then decide you didn't want it when it's only five months old?? His pedigree is said to be good and judging from his picture he is adorable and will grow into a beautiful dog.
You may be doing right by him to find him another home. And how do you know he wouldn't be good for Schutzhund if you have never done it? 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MiraC

I reread your post it says ....he is not working out for Schutzhund though.... he is still pretty young sounds like he has other issues to clear up before he gets into Schutzhund training besides the fact he's only five months old!



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## carmspack

this is a perfect response to dogs/ pups developing drives thanks to LISA in the thread about is my dog full Czech 
QUOTE-------
What does his breeder say? Not all lines are ball crazy fools as puppies and not all want to play games with you or the helper. You may have to wait for maturity and then find a helper that knows how to work dogs using their aggression and not just boring them to death with play/prey games. I knew I would probably have to wait for my D litter to show much. At 14 weeks they were not playing with a rag nor had much interest in a ball. Donovan went from next to no interest in a ball to being crazy at 8 months. Deja took longer for a ball and NEVER EVER had any interest in PLAYING tug or rag games. For her protection is about the fight with the man (the sleeve is only because that is what she is allowed to bite). Same thing with the males in my E litter (though they showed drive for toys fairly early). 

You could back tie your pup and work on building drive for the toy/ball which may spike his interest sooner. Remember to stop before he gets bored or loses interest. 
__________________
Lisa Clark 
_*Zu Treuen Händen Working German Shepherd Dogs*_
*South Michigan SchH and Police Club* 

I don't know how you are testing him for schutzhund pass or fail --- is the dog outgoing, stable , explores, recovers ? no questions about the temperament . then why not?


----------



## LifeofRiley

Hi there, it does sound like re-homing is the best solution for all parties.

Here is a link to a German Shepherd Rescue - Northwest German Shepherd Rescue. Contact them!
e-mail - [email protected].

Also, contact the German Shepherd Dog Club of Greater Eugene – 
Here is a link to their website: GSDCGE

Here is a link to the full list of contacts: American Kennel Club - German Shepherd Dog Club of Greater Eugene - CORVALLIS - OR - 2619 

And, here is the contact information of the person listed as *“Breed Rescue” contact*: Christine Carter [email protected]


----------



## dexor

Thank you very much for the information.




LifeofRiley said:


> Hi there, it does sound like re-homing is the best solution for all parties.
> 
> Here is a link to a German Shepherd Rescue - Northwest German Shepherd Rescue. Contact them!
> e-mail - [email protected].
> 
> Also, contact the German Shepherd Dog Club of Greater Eugene –
> Here is a link to their website: GSDCGE
> 
> Here is a link to the full list of contacts: American Kennel Club - German Shepherd Dog Club of Greater Eugene - CORVALLIS - OR - 2619
> 
> And, here is the contact information of the person listed as *“Breed Rescue” contact*: Christine Carter [email protected]


----------



## Rei

Wow, too bad I am not looking for a puppy right now. I really like some of the dogs in his pedigree and am also in Eugene, and definitely prefer a pet quality dog over a sport dog for my life (at the moment). 

I will send you a PM, there are a few IPO clubs you can contact in the area.


----------



## GSD07

We don't know if it's a pet quality dog or not. The OP never trained in SchH before, and he didn't make it to the club to show his pup to experienced people since his pup didn't smell roses. The pup is probably in a landshark phase in addition to other issues. Have you visited a vet? I hate to think the pup is stuck in a kennel and suffers from malnutrition... I would contact a good rescue because I also hate to think that another SchH newbie gets a dog because it's free and discards him in a month.


----------



## Rei

Yeah, like Carmspack quoted and Lisa said, it's difficult to make that type of an assessment on a 5 month old puppy, especially one with health issues/a bad early start and coming from someone who has not trained a dog for IPO/SCHH before. 

I've sent the OP a few links to the websites of a local club and another training facility not far away, where he can hopefully get help and/or a better evaluation of his dog once the dog is in more suitable hands. I am also in Eugene but in the middle of a small move (in addition to being out of town atm), and on top of that am looking at a rescue dog for myself. But if rgrey is not able to foster the puppy and if the puppy is in bad shape, I can see about taking him in as a short term foster, depending on how things pan out.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Have you had him tested for EPI?


----------



## wolfstraum

After receiving a PM from Dexor...as he says, he has not trained in Schutzhund previously....so he was not a prime home for a German kennel to place what they felt was a top sport prospect...

The pup is imported - not from a big name kennel known here for exporting top sport dogs....thus their integrity is not proven - and IMO he could be seen as an opportunity to place a less than ideal puppy....

Most breeders can tell something of a pup IF THEY TEST IT SEPARATELY from it's littermates in a strange enviornment.....we don't know if this was done...

Pretty much every single person I know of who has imported a pup gets one filled with roundworms.....even older dogs come over with roundworms....the Europeans do not worm the way most of us do with pups or adults....UGH - but it is the way it is....I know when I brought over Panther - the first thing I did was get strongid in her and it produced as expected a few hours later...

I still like the dog's pedigree but I see where certain elements combined in a less than stellar way to produce some confidence issues....If I had paid to buy and import this pup, I would be really disappointed as well....

Getting him into a foster or a rescue looking for a certain type of home for him is probably the best case scenerio for this pup....not another working home who will not provide a lifetime place if he washes out of training down the road....

Lee


----------



## dexor

BowWowMeow said:


> Have you had him tested for EPI?



I am going to next Tuesday, just to be sure, thanks


----------



## carmspack

that heavy a worm load will upset him .


----------



## mycobraracr

Thanks for the input Lee. 

OP-I still have a pet family in Southern California who is looking for a GSD if you want to share a bit more detail I can pass it along. Feel free to PM if you're more comfortable.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Once the medical issues are ruled out or identified and treated, I really think getting this pup into a reputable gsd rescue is the best option. 

And I agree with Carmen that a heavy worm load can cause a lot of problems.


----------



## rgrey

I think the OP would like to get the dog re-homed rather than foster. Looks like there are several people looking for a pup, so hopefully this guy will find a new home soon. 

If I had the extra funds I'd buy him and see what we could do to get him past the issue, especially since we'll be dealing with potty training with the new pup at the same time. I just put all my "puppy" money toward the new pup though. 

I'm sure someone on here will pick him up.


----------



## LifeofRiley

dexor said:


> Thank you very much for the information.


No problem. Please keep in mind that it may take a couple of days for the rescue to get back to you with a response. They are volunteer only and may not be able to get back to you immediately.

Also, if a private party approaches you to adopt your dog directly, *please be sure to screen that person before handing over your dog. *

I am posting a link to an adoption application a rescue in my area uses for your reference. I think it is absolutely imperative that you ask many of these questions to a potential adopter and that you check references. If at all possible, take the time to do a home check!

Chicago Canine Rescue Foundation

Please keep us posted on how everything is going


----------



## mebully21

you can also try Dead Dog Walking Pit Bull Rescue my friend Christa is part of this rescue and they are in oregon and might be able to help you by crossposting the pup (even though they are a pit bull rescue they do help other breeds as well)


----------



## wolfstraum

I would contact the SV and ask if there is a process that would allow you to file for a refund from the breeder....and notify the breeder that you are contacting the SV...I don't know if there is any process, but it would put the breeder on notice that sending a pup with serious behavior issues to a US customer unseen will be reported and possibly come back on them....

Lee


----------



## MiraC

What are these issues ,other then the ,house training and eating poop,and roundworms? Is he shy? Aggressive?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dexor

wolfstraum said:


> I would contact the SV and ask if there is a process that would allow you to file for a refund from the breeder....and notify the breeder that you are contacting the SV...I don't know if there is any process, but it would put the breeder on notice that sending a pup with serious behavior issues to a US customer unseen will be reported and possibly come back on them....
> 
> Lee


Right at the begining I contacted the breeder about the issues that Kody is having, no sign at all of wanting to accommodate me. I just rather cut my losses and be done with it. I am very interested how the blood test comes out Tuesday. I should have zeroed in on this sooner since I just lost an EPI shepherd and know all about it. I was so hoping for a talented healthy pup that it did not register.


----------



## huntergreen

did you get the results of the blood work?


----------



## huntergreen

hope you are still following this thread.


----------



## dexor

*5 months old Kody*

Hi,

I would like to thank everyone who gave me positive suggestions about Kody. A special thank you to BowWowMeow for the heads up on testing for EPI. After the vet visit yesterday it is determined that Kody is an EPI dog. I just lost my six year old dog Ari to the same disease, so I was able to treat him the last three days with the enzymes and shots that I had left over. The results were great, normal stool, no accidents anymore and no voluminous stool anymore either. 
I don't want to do this all over again with Kody, hoping to find a kind heart to take him on a permanent basis with his EPI. I will put him up on the suggested rescue sites. Thanks again.

R


----------



## BowWowMeow

Oh--so glad that you found an answer! Do you get your enzymes from Enzyme Diane? 

I think you will have the best luck placing him through a rescue. He is going to need someone who is experienced and patient and it may take a very long time to place him. I would send him along with a good supply of enzymes. And I would start over with him now that you know it was a health issue causing the problems. It is A LOT easier to place a dog who is housebroken, has been getting proper exercise, training, etc. 

I hope you will contact the breeder and let them know that he has EPI. And I know many EPI dogs who lived a long, full life on enzymes.


----------



## dexor

BowWowMeow said:


> Oh--so glad that you found an answer! Do you get your enzymes from Enzyme Diane?
> 
> I think you will have the best luck placing him through a rescue. He is going to need someone who is experienced and patient and it may take a very long time to place him. I would send him along with a good supply of enzymes. And I would start over with him now that you know it was a health issue causing the problems. It is A LOT easier to place a dog who is housebroken, has been getting proper exercise, training, etc.
> 
> I hope you will contact the breeder and let them know that he has EPI. And I know many EPI dogs who lived a long, full life on enzymes.


I hope that you are right, about finding someone. My EPI Ari was 6 when we could no longer keep him from loosing weight. I have been on the EPI forum and know some get lucky and have their dogs with normal weight and for a long time. Yes, I have been getting the enzyme from Diane. Kody is already getting better about the house breaking. I will work him, until I find a home for him, he is a smart one. I will contact the breeder soon. Thankfully that was the last breeding for Paula. Ari's breeder did a repeat breeding, which I did not understand, then I am not a breeder.
Thanks again.


----------



## Heidigsd

I am really sorry to hear that Kody has EPI and that he is your second dog with this illness 

I was going to suggest joining the EPI groups to see if someone may be interested in adopting him but I see you are already a member. I hope you find a good home for him, he looks like sweet little guy :wub:


----------



## poohbearsdad

You might also try handicappedpets.com.


----------



## huntergreen

if you haven't called rescues yet, call mw at my cell. 862 268 4901. lets see if i can offer your pup a forever home. steve


----------

